# General questions regarding the genus Sericopelma



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hi invert people 
i'm getting a few S sp. ''santa catalina'' in a while, from Ray Gabriel and would very much like to know general care about the genus.
i've found nothing on sp ''santa catalina,i don't even know what they look like. although, i have found limited information on S.Rubronitens.
any help would be much appreciated.
and who knows the average temperature, rainfall and humidity for panama in general. i know these are a panamanian species, but haven't a clue which part of panama.
will have to email ray, he spends a lot of his time in panama, as he does arachnid work at oxford 
thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

please help


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Panama Climate - Flags, Maps, Economy, Climate, Climate, Natural Resources, Current Issues, International Agreements, Population, Social Statistics, Political System


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Panama Climate - Flags, Maps, Economy, Climate, Climate, Natural Resources, Current Issues, International Agreements, Population, Social Statistics, Political System


why thank you steve
i'll have a read


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

got a catalina,well got a few sericopelma ,pretty skittish ,i keep fairly dry ,with a water dish always full ,spray a little twice aweek ,no heat mat ,my room is heated ,molted twice with me now ,and looking awsome ,seem to be awsome eaters ,one of my favourite sp,s


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> got a catalina,well got a few sericopelma ,pretty skittish ,i keep fairly dry ,with a water dish always full ,spray a little twice aweek ,no heat mat ,my room is heated ,molted twice with me now ,and looking awsome ,seem to be awsome eaters ,one of my favourite sp,s


awesome
thanks for that mate.
will try to be mimicking the natural habitat of these guys, if i find out what part of panama they're from


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

sounds good buddy ,i think they are stunning


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I imagine they are from the Santa Catalina area, hence the name


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I imagine they are from the Santa Catalina area, hence the name


sudden realization
*slaps self*

thank you lisa, thank you very much for making me look and feel very stupid


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> sudden realization
> *slaps self*
> 
> thank you lisa, thank you very much for making me look and feel very stupid


always happy to help  couldn't you drop Ray a PM thouh seeing as they're coming from him? He must know the best way to keep them, although if they are like most Sericopelma they will be deep burrowers and like high temperatures and highish humidity. Panama's a pretty hot sweaty kinda place.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> always happy to help  couldn't you drop Ray a PM thouh seeing as they're coming from him? He must know the best way to keep them, although if they are like most Sericopelma they will be deep burrowers and like high temperatures and highish humidity. Panama's a pretty hot sweaty kinda place.


it probably would be best to message him
but he's one person.
yes, he is very knowledgeable on the subject of Panamanian Theraphosids, but his method is just his method.. there could be 10 people on here who also keep sp. ''santa catalina'' and it will give a good range of setups 

i imagine it would be very similar to a S.Rubronitens set up.

i've read if you don't give them lots of substrate, they won't burrow but if you give them lots, then they will make a good burrow


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> there could be 10 people on here who also keep sp. ''santa catalina'' and it will give a good range of setups


and every one of those people probably got their slings from RayG seeing as his hae been the only source available! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> and every one of those people probably got their slings from RayG seeing as his hae been the only source available! :lol2:


most likely
i'm trying to figure out if they have been from wild caught parents, that he's brought back?
will have to add that to the email too lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i've read if you don't give them lots of substrate, they won't burrow but if you give them lots, then they will make a good burrow


Tom, can you see the possible reasons for burrowing or non-burrowing might just have something to do with whether you give them the means to do so? :lol2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

mine have plenty of substrate ,but not one has burrowed ,there are a few more people in germany who sourced these along with ray :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> most likely
> i'm trying to figure out if they have been from wild caught parents, that he's brought back?
> will have to add that to the email too lol


thats almost for certain, knowing Ray as i do


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Tom, can you see the possible reasons for burrowing or non-burrowing might just have something to do with whether you give them the means to do so? :lol2:


it made sense in my head
you give them deep substrate and they'll burrow, but if you give them not so deep sub, then they won't !!!

and see, i can have a civilized (ish) conversation!!


----------

